# Hindi: made up / invented



## amiramir

Hi again,

1) What do you say for 'to make up' as in 'invent'?

- That's not a real word. It's a made up word. It's not aslii, it's ... (naklii sounds wrong here)
- I made up the whole story. It was a lie. 

2) Often for 'to invent' (not stories or words, but actual things/processes) I'll hear 'banaanaa.' But when we do actually need to clarify inventing vs making -- are urban Hindi speakers most likely to use aavishkaar or izaad karna? And do you say izaad or iizaad? 

Thank you.


----------



## marrish

*These are Urdu, I think the last one will be used in Hindi:
iij*aad ایجاد ईजाद
ixtiraa3 اختراع इख़्तिराअ़
ghaRat from the verb ghaRnaa. گھڑت، گھڑنا घड़त, घड़ना


----------



## amiramir

Thanks! I'm a disaster today-- mixing up my k's and q's, and now my j's and z's. Ixtaraah is such a lovely sounding word.


----------



## Dib

amiramir said:


> - That's not a real word. It's a made up word. It's not aslii, it's ... (naklii sounds wrong here)



banaavaTii?


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> - That's not a real word. It's a made up word. It's not aslii, it's ... (naklii sounds wrong here)



"mangaRat/mangaRant", "khayaalii", etc. I never hear "gh" though the spelling has "gh" in "mangaRat".




amiramir said:


> But when we do actually need to clarify inventing vs making -- are urban Hindi speakers most likely to use aavishkaar or izaad karna? And do you say izaad or iizaad?



Both "aavishkaar karnaa" and "ijaad/iijaad karnaa".


----------



## Qureshpor

I would go for:

1) man-ghaRat

2) iijaadad karnaa


----------



## amiramir

littlepond said:


> I never hear "gh" though the spelling has "gh" in "mangaRat"



Actually, certain dictionaries agree with you. Here is just a simple g, not gh.


----------



## amiramir

Also, I saw a variation around the internet on mangaRat: mangaRa*n*t. Do you guys have a preference?

For what it's worth, "मनगढ़ंत कहानी" gives ca. 30K ghits, and "मनगढ़त कहानी" gives only 3K hits. Both are rather low, so not sure what to think.


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> Also, I saw a variation around the internet on mangaRat: mangaRa*n*t. Do you guys have a preference?
> 
> For what it's worth, "मनगढ़ंत कहानी" gives ca. 30K ghits, and "मनगढ़त कहानी" gives only 3K hits. Both are rather low, so not sure what to think.



I mentioned "mangaRant" earlier. That is what I use and hear around me. I would also assume that "gaRhnaa" rather than "ghaRnaa" is a better word to imagine from where it comes, as "ghaRnaa" means "to form, make, give a shape to", whereas "gaRhnaa" rather means "to invent something fancifully" (besides "to establish").


----------



## Qureshpor

@littlepond It seems that both "ghaRnaa" and "gaRhnaa" are almost synonymous. *Platts* includes the meaning of "invent" in the former but the latter. This

H گهڙنا घड़ना _ghaṛnā_ [_ghaṛ˚_ = [Prk. घड(इ)=S.घट(ते), or घटय(ति), rt. घट्], v.t. To make, form, fashion; to forge; to coin; to work (metals); to malleate, to mould;—to beat, thrash;—to make up, fabricate, *invent* (cf. _gaṛhnā_);—v.n. To happen (to), to take place; to befall:—_ghaṛ-denā_, v.t. intens. of and=_ghaṛnā_.

H گڙهنا गड़ना _gaṛhnā_ [_gaṛh˚_ = Prk. गढ(इ)=S. घट(ते), rt. घट्], v.t. To make, form, fashion, shape; to forge; to form by hammering, to malleate;—to mould, cast;—to practise the goldsmith's or the founder's art (cf. _ghaṛnā_);—to smooth, plane, rasp;—v.n. To be made or fashioned (esp. by beating or hammering), to be formed; to be graved; to be moulded; to be cast, &c.:—_gaṛh-ḍālnā_, v.t. intens. of and=_gaṛhnā_.

*McGregor*'s Oxford Hindi dictionary has this entry for "gaRhnaa" which is the meaning I have always associated with this verb.

गड़ना gaṛnā [cf. H. _gāṛnā_], v.i. 1. to penetrate or to be driven (in or into, में); to be fixed (in); to stick (into), to pierce. 2. to sink (into). 3. to be put (into the ground); to be buried. 4. fig. to be a source of irritation (as a speck of dirt in the eye).

*Chaturvedi* gives similar meaning to McGregor.

गड़ना (p. 167) gaṛnā: गड़ना gaṛnā: (_v_) to be buried; to penetrate; to be fixed, to stick into; to be pierced; गड़ जाना, शर्म से to be thoroughly ashamed; गड़ा धन buried/underground treasure; गड़े मुर्दे उख़ाड़ना to dig up things buried deep, to rake up the long lost past.

*Dasa, Syamasundara*. _Hindi sabdasagara _does not seem to have an entry for "gaRhnaa".

(man-gaRant is not unknown in Urdu but extremely rare.)


----------



## littlepond

The meaning I meant for gaRhnaa (गढ़ना) is here in Caturvedi:

कहानी गढ़ना to fabricate tales, to tell tales.

I would never use घड़ना here, though if someone were to use it, I wouldn't mind it, both घड़ना and गढ़ना being often interchangeable.


----------



## marrish

littlepond said:


> though if someone were to use it, I wouldn't mind it


I say _ghaRat_ but I'm fine with your way, too.


----------



## amiramir

littlepond said:


> कहानी गढ़ना to fabricate tales, to tell tales.




Here गढ़ना (or even घड़ना , depending on one's usage) sounds negative. 

Would you use the same verb if there's no negative connotation desired? As in:

- I just made up the word-- It doesn't actually exist. MaiN ne bas shabd gaRaa? (gaR liyaa?) Is that fairly normal? 

Thanks.


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> - I just made up the word-- It doesn't actually exist. MaiN ne bas shabd gaRaa? (gaR liyaa?) Is that fairly normal?



It's "gaRhaa" or "ghaRaa", and here "gaRh/ghaR liyaa", not "gaR". Yes, I could use it here; however, with "shabd", "banaanaa" is more idiomatic. "MaiN ne bas/sirf shabd banaayaa/banaa liyaa."


----------



## amiramir

Thank you-- I never get the transcription right for the retroflexes.


----------

